# can i pregnant?



## camp123 (Dec 10, 2015)

trying to concieve
Hi all, I am new to this site and I want to know ur ideas to my question. I was in Serophene 200mg per day for 5 days from 2nd day of period. I had scan on CD 17 n I had one mature egg. (Rt follicle 23*18 and endo thick 8.3). I had hcg injection on that day n doctor gave me the fertility dates to try. I had day 21 progesterone test that was 49.73 ng/ml. (Done 3 days before) I want to know what this progesterone level mean and is there a possibility to get pregnant.

If u have experience on this or if u know something about this pls help me.

Thank u all....


----------

